# Planting yet?



## OleRed15

Is anyone planning on planting plots this weekend with the 5-6 day forecast calling for rain all next week? It’s a little earlier than I usually plant and I’m worried about heat and drought but I’m tempted to go ahead with planting. Thoughts??


----------



## specialk

thinking real hard.....we're between atlanta and macon…..Saturday after the hunt...we've disced and fert. already,  just need to drag, seed , and cover.....


----------



## Canuck5

I've got the itch!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..... but still too warm for me to scratch it.  It is nice to see a "chance" of rain next week, tho!


----------



## OleRed15

Yeah I’ve got the itch bad but I’m not sure if I’m gonna pull the trigger and plant. Everything is prepped and ready just waiting on weather and temps now. I’m south Houston county and Dooly


----------



## Milkman

We have 2 locations/leases to do plots that will probably involve 2 weekends. We are hoping 9/21-22 and 9/28-29 are suitable.


----------



## elfiii

I'm going to hit my clover plots with lime and 0-20-20 along with some 2-4-Db and Clehtodim this weekend and maybe plant one small plot. Won't do the big push for a couple of weeks yet. It's just too hot and dry to throw a bunch of money in the ground and hope for the best.


----------



## OleRed15

It’s definitely gonna cost a lot of money and I’d hate to have to spend double on replanting if heat kills what comes up if we get another hot and dry spell after this a weekend. Maybe I’ll shoot for next weekend or the following weather depending


----------



## SRShunter

I'm planning on putting a little seed to the dirt come the end of the month. If not it will be around the 5th of October


----------



## SRShunter

Btw I think everyone is itching to plant. Patience isn't one of my greatest qualities, but I'm learning


----------



## Milkman

Almost every time I tried planting early either weather or army worms took the plots.


----------



## aaron batson

Yup - bought seed and fertilizer today


----------



## Canuck5

I've got everything on order, waiting for me to tell them I coming.  It looks like the "chance" of rain for my plots, evaporated for next week.


----------



## Crakajak

Until the ground temp decrease into the high. 70,s or lower I am waiting.Seed and labor are to expensive to feed the birds.


----------



## kmckinnie

The thing about winter crops is the deer love them the most just as they come out the ground. Hit it hard. I mix some peas. The next time they like it is when the frost come and kill back natural green growth. 
On my bigger plots I like to plant 1/2 the last week of bow season or about in that area. Then the other the 1st week in nov. the reason then is it gives fresh spouts again around the rut. Does like that and bucks like does. 
Sometime I have a strip at the edge I don’t plant. Just harrow it every now and then. I don’t know what it is but deer come to fresh turned dirt. 
If I had a small patch that was well shaded and wanted to bow hunt that I would plant some oats and peas now. 

Just a little of the things I have noticed that I do. It varies from year to year.


----------



## Canuck5

"We must be patient, Grasshopper"


----------



## kmckinnie

Canuck5 said:


> "We must be patient, Grasshopper"


I hear my tractor calling my name. ?


----------



## Crakajak

soil temp at pine mountain is 78 degrees at 4 in depth with a moisture content of 37%.Need to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> soil temp at pine mountain is 78 degrees at 4 in depth with a moisture content of 37%.Need to wait a few more weeks.



I just looked at the Wx for next week. It's very tempting to plant this weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

elfiii said:


> I just looked at the Wx for next week. It's very tempting to plant this weekend.


Do it !?


----------



## Canuck5

Elfiii must be hogging all the good weather.


----------



## fishingtiger

Was going to plant this weekend but the rain forecast pretty much dried up next week in Washington County.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Elfiii must be hogging all the good weather.
> 
> View attachment 982805



NWS says 40% chance of T storms all week next week. You're not that far from me. What's up w/that?


----------



## Canuck5

LOL!!!!!!!!!!  I dunno!!!!!!!!!!  The forecast just got worse and took the .06" of rain on Wednesday, away!!!!  I'm not in the Banana Belt, like you are!!!

Come on October!


----------



## elfiii

You can't be more than 20 miles from me. How could it miss you that bad?


----------



## Canuck5

We are slightly NE of Talbotton


----------



## Canuck5




----------



## Canuck5

I hold on to the clubs money so tight, that Lincoln always has a headache.


----------



## Lilly001

I don't trust weathermen.
I know that if I plant now there will be no rain for 4 weeks.
Forecast are just lies to get us to spend our money twice.
I mowed last two days. I'll spray first of the week if no rain.
(I know most would spray first, but weeds were way to high and thick for a good kill).
I'm looking to disc in two weeks if I get some rain and plant in 2-3 weeks.
It's a plan.....


----------



## Canuck5

No harm in planning!!!


----------



## Lilly001

Canuck5 said:


> No harm in planning!!!


You know the saying, if you want to hear God laugh tell him your plans...


----------



## Canuck5

A lot of truth there!


----------



## OleRed15

Canuck5 said:


> I've got everything on order, waiting for me to tell them I coming.  It looks like the "chance" of rain for my plots, evaporated for next week.



Yep all 5 days of rain predicted to start on Sunday are now gone. Guess that helps my inpatients of wanting to plant


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

OleRed15 said:


> Yep all 5 days of rain predicted to start on Sunday are now gone. Guess that helps my inpatients of wanting to plant


I am in the same area as you. I am waiting because it is too hot and dry even with rain. The ground is soaking it up. I have been working on spraying but it rained Monday afternoon and Tuesday afternoon. had an 1-1/2" total and I went and sprayed yesterday and ground is dry. I will hold off for a few weeks I think.


----------



## OleRed15

BCPbuckhunter said:


> I am in the same area as you. I am waiting because it is too hot and dry even with rain. The ground is soaking it up. I have been working on spraying but it rained Monday afternoon and Tuesday afternoon. had an 1-1/2" total and I went and sprayed yesterday and ground is dry. I will hold off for a few weeks I think.



Yeah we got around 3/4” Tuesday night but it’s still dusty and with temps still hovering around 90’s or more I’m gonna wait like I knew I should and usually do. Planning for the 28thish now weather depending.


----------



## Browning Slayer

No planting here until it cools.. Not even sure I could break up the dirt. It's like concrete..


----------



## Milkman

elfiii said:


> You can't be more than 20 miles from me. How could it miss you that bad?



Ain’t naar one of y’all got rain yet. Don’t jinx it.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I have sprayed everything and will be plowing and getting the fields ready between now and 9/27. Plan to plant (weather pending) weekend of 9/28 and 10/5


----------



## aaron batson

i ruined it for everybody - bought seed/fertilizer yesterday.....


----------



## Canuck5

I knew someone had to jinx it for us!!!!    But it hasn't altered my plans at all .... still early!!!


----------



## OleRed15

Browning Slayer said:


> No planting here until it cools.. Not even sure I could break up the dirt. It's like concrete..



Luckily I’ve already sprayed, spread lime and harrowed and it’s ready to plant so no issues with concrete on my place. Just waiting on weather which in September is always a toss up


----------



## SRShunter

I hope these temps stay true. I'm getting ready to scratch!!!


----------



## Throwback

so dry and red clay so hard i couldnt get it broke up with dynamite. 
about to kill me cause daddy FINALLY bought us a small all purpose plow to replace the one my granddaddy sold out from under us 20 years ago. (long story--he sold the seed drill too)  We are both about to die to get that thing sunk in the ground.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> View attachment 982814


----------



## elfiii

Throwback said:


> so dry and red clay so hard i couldnt get it broke up with dynamite.
> about to kill me cause daddy FINALLY bought us a small all purpose plow to replace the one my granddaddy sold out from under us 20 years ago. (long story--he sold the seed drill too)  We are both about to die to get that thing sunk in the ground.



I turned dirt 4 weeks ago and wore the points off my Fred Cain all purpose. They are rounded off now. I got to turn them around to the other side.


----------



## Bucaramus

I'm trying out throw and mow this year. I've sprayed 2 1/2 acres with Gly and 2-4D and have already spread the seed. Now I just need to mow but it's looking like _maybe _rain tomorrow. The only thing i'm wondering is a lot of the hay got laid down by spraying and seeding so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Browning Slayer

I have a beautiful sod yard.. when it doesn’t need my sprinkler system to get thru 4 days of heat..

I’ll spend my money on seed and plant..

Until then... 

Save your $$$ folks... it’s too hot and rain next week will get you more weeds then anything.

Appreciate your dusty dirt and spray it again. It’s not going anywhere

This weather sucks!


----------



## Canuck5

Elfiii, like I said, you're in that Banana belt!  I still have no rain in sight!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Elfiii, like I said, you're in that Banana belt!  I still have no rain in sight!



It's gotta be climate change causing it to happen like this. We're all gonna die!


----------



## Canuck5

I must be burning too much styrofoam, at the camp!!!!


----------



## elfiii

I'll burn some plastic at mine this weekend. Maybe that will even things out.


----------



## Canuck5

What a Pal!!!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## wyldwulf

I'm gonna start this weekend. Our club has a no tractor on the ground after Oct 1 rule....so it's coming down to the wire. I need 2-3 weekends to get it all in the ground. I hate it, but it is what it is.


----------



## kmckinnie

wyldwulf said:


> I'm gonna start this weekend. Our club has a no tractor on the ground after Oct 1 rule....so it's coming down to the wire. I need 2-3 weekends to get it all in the ground. I hate it, but it is what it is.


That’s crazy of that rule. ???


----------



## Canuck5

Not encouraging you but, I understand ......  just a thought here.  You can always broadcast the small seeds (hand cranked or 4 wheeler?) when you see a better chance of rain.  Wheat first, small seeds later?


----------



## Bucaramus

kmckinnie said:


> That’s crazy of that rule. ???


I agree with Kmac on that! Heck, I'd rather everyone drive tractors and leave the 4 wheelers at home. Deer get accustomed to tractors pretty quick.


----------



## kmckinnie

Bucaramus said:


> I agree with Kmac on that! Heck, I'd rather everyone drive tractors and leave the 4 wheelers at home. Deer get accustomed to tractors pretty quick.


You know some folks just take things to far. We have been mowing and harrowing like crazy. At dusk the deer come in. We have wild deer here. Nice bucks feed around my barn and house. They feed yards from it. The clubs all around us run quite a few deer here during the season. 
We got a camera on our gate. A big buck crosses there also. They feed in the field by the road. 

The hunters are arriving here today. And we are working. Driving the semi to California & back. Be GON 6 days. ?


----------



## Throwback

Lord have mercy


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

Ecclesiastes 11:4 - He who observes the wind will not sow, and he who regards the clouds will not reap. 

Planted a few weeks back - reseeded some bare areas today.

Of course, I'm always thinking, "How am I gonna water this if it doesn't rain?"  Irrigation skills have saved my food plots more than once.  But it's nice to be able to plant based more on the calendar than the weather report.


----------



## Milkman

I have a small rectangular 3/4 acre plot on property where the deer hear tractors and atvs daily. I have had them come out and feed on one end while mowing the other end.


----------



## specialk

specialk said:


> thinking real hard.....we're between atlanta and macon…..Saturday after the hunt...we've disced and fert. already,  just need to drag, seed , and cover.....



looks like the rain aint coming.....putting it off for now...


----------



## Bucaramus

Our fields got hammered with rain a little while ago.  Haven't had a chance to mow yet but the seed is down.


----------



## aaron batson

So sorry everybody- will take my stuff back for a refund tomorrow


----------



## Bucaramus

Still raining!


----------



## leesmith

Have to be crazy  to plant now!!!!!!!!


----------



## SRShunter

leesmith said:


> Have to be crazy  to plant now!!!!!!!!


I do believe I have the crazy part covered ??


----------



## Bucaramus

SRShunter said:


> I do believe I have the crazy part covered ??


Me 2!


----------



## Milkman

leesmith said:


> Have to be crazy  to plant now!!!!!!!!




Deer hunter = crazy


----------



## Bucaramus

We're actually got a good bit of rain last night.  Too wet to mow now though.


----------



## SRShunter

If rain is in the forecast for next weekend I'm taking the plunge and planting. If it's too soon won't be the 1st time I threw away my money ?‍


----------



## Deernut3

Got my seed and ready but will not be planting as *all rain has been canceled until further notice.* I did get my winter garden planted which is under irrigation.


----------



## Bucaramus

Rained again on us real good last night. What do I do now about mowing because it's gonna germinate before I get a chance roo.


----------



## Deernut3

Bucaramus said:


> Rained again on us real good last night. What do I do now about mowing because it's gonna germinate before I get a chance roo.


I think you'll be ok, you can run over it to mow but i really hate too. Just be real carefull when turning hard not to dig up the ground. If you chew up an area you can always go back and top seed it if need be.


----------



## elfiii

I limed and fertilized my clover this weekend and got lime and fertilizer turned under in my other plots but that's it until I see signs of a gully washer. My soil was pure dust. It's funny how the forecast for this week started out 50% chance of rain Tuesday and Wednesday to 0 chance of rain and severe clear and hot.


----------



## Bucaramus

Even funnier is we had 0 chance of rain and ended up with back to back gully washers.


----------



## westcobbdog

elfiii said:


> I limed and fertilized my clover this weekend and got lime and fertilizer turned under in my other plots but that's it until I see signs of a gully washer. My soil was pure dust. It's funny how the forecast for this week started out 50% chance of rain Tuesday and Wednesday to 0 chance of rain and severe clear and hot.



Think the cold front coming down from yankee land redirected moisture away from our region.


----------



## Milkman

There is a difference in rain and pop up thunder storms. What we need is rain


----------



## Bucaramus

Milkman said:


> There is a difference in rain and pop up thunder storms. What we need is rain


 I'd agree with that but it rained for almost 4 hours on us the other night. Although it popped up out of nowhere, I'd call that rain. Fields were still soaking wet last night after a 95 degree day.


----------



## HuntingFool

I planted mine 9/7 because we had rain in the forecast. Well that changed. Even with no rain until last Friday my plots were up when I was there Saturday. I am guessing with the heavy dew we have had every night that it was enough moisture for the seeds to germinate. We had a couple more showers over the weekend. Just need a shower here and there and temps to cool off a bit to keep them from burning up now that they have come up.


----------



## releehweoj

Planting this w/e in Burke County.  Long range forecast does not look good but this is when we can get it done.  Praying for rain...


----------



## SRShunter

releehweoj said:


> Planting this w/e in Burke County.  Long range forecast does not look good but this is when we can get it done.  Praying for rain...


Most likely doing the same this weekend right across the Savannah from you. I wish us both luck


----------



## 86ccord

Planning on the  28/29 of this month currently


----------



## elfiii

Is it ever going to rain again in Georgia? I'm not talking about no Methodist shower neither. We need a good ole Baptist downpour.


----------



## Canuck5

Just throwing this out there ...... it talks about alfalfa, but really pertains to any seed that we broadcast.


----------



## SRShunter

Canuck5 said:


> Just throwing this out there ...... it talks about alfalfa, but really pertains to any seed that we broadcast.
> 
> View attachment 983282View attachment 983283


I don't have a cultipacker. I've been dragging a 5 ft section of chain link fence behind my disc, but I might just give my buddy something to do and let him drive over it with his truck and complain how stupid this is???? i really should invest in a cultipacker


----------



## Milkman

SRShunter said:


> I don't have a cultipacker. I've been dragging a 5 ft section of chain link fence behind my disc, but I might just give my buddy something to do and let him drive over it with his truck and complain how stupid this is???? i really should invest in a cultipacker



If you are really going to do that an ATV would be easier to make tire tracks side by side with.


----------



## davidhelmly

elfiii said:


> Is it ever going to rain again in Georgia? I'm not talking about no Methodist shower neither. We need a good ole Baptist downpour.


I'm not thinking so Lee!


----------



## Triple C

Boys...this is beginning to look like 2016 again.  I've had radish in the ground for 3.5 weeks now.  Great germination but mercy me...it's hanging on by a thread.  Radish is supposedly drought tolerant but at such a young, tender age I'm having my doubts. We did get .12" of rain last friday nite but saturday morning you would never have known it rained by looking at the ground.

I'll be back down this weekend and post some picks at the 4 week stage.  Aint no way I'm broadcasting any grain seeds until the temps cool and we have excellent rain in the forecast.

BTW...to Canuck's point, my planter is a plotmaster with harrows in front of the seed box and a cultipacker in the back.  Even though we broadcast the radish seeds, we did use the plotmaster with the harrows set on a non-aggressive setting to throw jsut a litle dirt over the seed and then the cultipacker hit it.  The radish looks like it was drilled as it came up best in the harrow furrows and the cultipacker did a decent job of pressing the loose soil on top of the seed and furrows.


----------



## SRShunter

Well I kinda have to get my tractor back to Florida. So its kinda plant this weekend or not at all. I sure hope it works out. Its calling for rain next Wednesday and Thursday, but we all know how that goes. Wish me luck and someone do one of yalls fancy rain dances please


----------



## SRShunter

The forecast for our area


----------



## XIronheadX

I guess as long as the dirt is completely dry the seed will remain viable. If it comes a brief rain enough to germinate and the heat returns, it could be bad. But, so is not having a food plot and hunting dirt like '16. lol
I think it was Christmas before it rained that year.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Is it ever going to rain again in Georgia? I'm not talking about no Methodist shower neither. We need a good ole Baptist downpour.



No Baptist shower in sight yet!


----------



## Milkman

SRShunter said:


> Well I kinda have to get my tractor back to Florida. So its kinda plant this weekend or not at all. I sure hope it works out. Its calling for rain next Wednesday and Thursday, but we all know how that goes. Wish me luck and someone do one of yalls fancy rain dances please



https://www.google.com/search?q=rai...B4&biw=375&bih=594&dpr=2#imgrc=xMeU5WIhnECvQM


----------



## SRShunter

Milkman said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=rain+dance+gif&tbm=isch&source=hp&fir=6naL13nul2mOJM%3A%2CXorHDIc3gu6dXM%2C_%3B7tOOxg8MN6pZsM%3A%2C6nCthsTWJFamdM%2C_%3BDJ8hJNMwUbeuPM%3A%2C_b8VSamoS6cL-M%2C_%3BctV_Ikx4C7NLPM%3A%2CbnmlfCTSA-_tOM%2C_%3B_EmfsHwEPL8iQM%3A%2CLIGYp1_q2hUw2M%2C_%3Bf-6Xayhc8cwwFM%3A%2C4BG2Q4cDo2RzNM%2C_&usg=AI4_-kTigjL-PCoxF9z4qzaOBHoNNWyZ9A&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwig7oqBltrkAhXxg-AKHTzuDNkQ7Al6BAgEEB4&biw=375&bih=594&dpr=2#imgrc=xMeU5WIhnECvQM


Lol


----------



## ddavis1120

I pulled the trigger last weekend. It was the only opportunity I have for the near future and my thought was that the seed will not germinate until the high pressure breaks and we start getting some rain.  Everything was dry as a bone.

Of course, a couple of insignificant pop up showers could throw a big wrench in my plans.


----------



## SRShunter

100 dollar question is if it doesn't ever rain...how long will yall wait to plant? What's your latest date that you will plant if no rain is in the forecast? Or do yall just say I'll wait till next year?


----------



## OleRed15

SRShunter said:


> 100 dollar question is if it doesn't ever rain...how long will yall wait to plant? What's your latest date that you will plant if no rain is in the forecast? Or do yall just say I'll wait till next year?



Back in 2016 I planted last weekend of September and my seed sat dormant in dry dirt until we got rain late November and it still grew fine. I will wait till first weekend of Oct and then im pulling the trigger and planting and praying for rain.


----------



## Canuck5

You have sooooooo much time, that you won't believe me.  You just may not get something planted, and growing for gun opener, or maybe even the rut.  Easily, you can plant your clovers & radishes up til November first.  Wheat even beyond that. 

........ But, we're not happy about that because we want (me included) things growing and deer in the food plots, sooner, rather than later.  So, what do we do?

You can put out your fertilizer and work it into the soil, since it's probably not going anywhere.  I'd look at some of my small (cheaper?) brassica seeds like radish, turnips and chicory and take a chance on those, and get those broadcast.  They will sit in the soil, near the surface, till the rains come and when the rains do come, you can broadcast wheat & clover right over top and bingo, you've got a food plot.  Wheat right on top of the ground will germinate just fine, with rain and remember that you don't have to fill your entire plot with a grain.  If you did a nice little area in front or near your stand, to attract the deer, that might be more than enough.  Just a little secret, even though you've already put fertilizer in the ground, go ahead and top dress, with fertilizer, that little spot of grain, after it's up ...... you'll see the deer might just prefer that spot.

Not actually what we wanted, but a consideration and just remember, that everything will be dependent on rain.  I'm just throwing out ideas, LOL.

In 2016 my perennial clovers and medium red clover helped me, however I wished that I had left more standing, before replanting, but alas, it was a lesson learned.  So, I am going to broadcast a 1/2 rate of perennial clover on my perennial plots and use the cultipacker, to press them in the soil.  I'll probably do that in a couple of weeks.  The inoculant that is on this perennial clover will likely die, but that's ok, because for the many years that I have had white clover in these plots, there's lots of the proper bacteria in the ground.  Truly consider having "some" perennial clover in a plot or 2 (or more), for next season, and you will worry, less.

Now, for a new seeding of clover, with this heat we're having, I'd hold off for cooler temperatures before putting any of that out.  You want as much of the inoculant to stay alive as you can, and 90+ degree temps and no rain, will surely kill it.

Food plotting is like going to war.  You can spend lots of time preparing and analyzing what should be done and how to do it, but when Mother Nature tells you she's ruling the roost, all your planning can go out the window.

 Look at the chart below and see what the deer prefer and when.  Just my $.02 worth, but trust me, I'll be planting something this year.


----------



## Canuck5

Oh, and the deer will ignore your food plots, till all the acorns are gone, anyway.  You have time ....... hunt the acorns.


----------



## Milkman

I think we will get rain when we need it. Gods schedule and ours don’t always coincide. 
Last year it was dry like this but not so hot. Then it started raining and kept us all wet for a while.


----------



## SRShunter

Canuck5 said:


> You have sooooooo much time, that you won't believe me.  You just may not get something planted, and growing for gun opener, or maybe even the rut.  Easily, you can plant your clovers & radishes up til November first.  Wheat even beyond that.
> 
> ........ But, we're not happy about that because we want (me included) things growing and deer in the food plots, sooner, rather than later.  So, what do we do?
> 
> You can put out your fertilizer and work it into the soil, since it's probably not going anywhere.  I'd look at some of my small (cheaper?) brassica seeds like radish, turnips and chicory and take a chance on those, and get those broadcast.  They will sit in the soil, near the surface, till the rains come and when the rains do come, you can broadcast wheat & clover right over top and bingo, you've got a food plot.  Wheat right on top of the ground will germinate just fine, with rain and remember that you don't have to fill your entire plot with a grain.  If you did a nice little area in front or near your stand, to attract the deer, that might be more than enough.  Just a little secret, even though you've already put fertilizer in the ground, go ahead and top dress, with fertilizer, that little spot of grain, after it's up ...... you'll see the deer might just prefer that spot.
> 
> Not actually what we wanted, but a consideration and just remember, that everything will be dependent on rain.  I'm just throwing out ideas, LOL.
> 
> In 2016 my perennial clovers and medium red clover helped me, however I wished that I had left more standing, before replanting, but alas, it was a lesson learned.  So, I am going to broadcast a 1/2 rate of perennial clover on my perennial plots and use the cultipacker, to press them in the soil.  I'll probably do that in a couple of weeks.  The inoculant that is on this perennial clover will likely die, but that's ok, because for the many years that I have had white clover in these plots, there's lots of the proper bacteria in the ground.  Truly consider having "some" perennial clover in a plot or 2 (or more), for next season, and you will worry, less.
> 
> Now, for a new seeding of clover, with this heat we're having, I'd hold off for cooler temperatures before putting any of that out.  You want as much of the inoculant to stay alive as you can, and 90+ degree temps and no rain, will surely kill it.
> 
> Food plotting is like going to war.  You can spend lots of time preparing and analyzing what should be done and how to do it, but when Mother Nature tells you she's ruling the roost, all your planning can go out the window.
> 
> Look at the chart below and see what the deer prefer and when.  Just my $.02 worth, but trust me, I'll be planting something this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 983466


Thanks man very informative ???


----------



## elfiii

davidhelmly said:


> I'm not thinking so Lee!



It's bordering on ridiculous David. I've gotten two stray showers at my place in the last 30 days that didn't amount to .5" total, all in. Now I'm thinking it might have been a mistake to work lime and fertilizer into my soil last weekend.


----------



## davidhelmly

elfiii said:


> It's bordering on ridiculous David. I've gotten two stray showers at my place in the last 30 days that didn't amount to .5" total, all in. Now I'm thinking it might have been a mistake to work lime and fertilizer into my soil last weekend.


I don't think you hurt anything by working in your lime and fert last weekend, it'll just be quicker for you to plant when we do eventually get some rain. I'm going to wait until we get a couple inches of rain before I plant and hopefully with rain in the forecast too... ok I know I'm getting a little crazy now...


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> It's bordering on ridiculous David. I've gotten two stray showers at my place in the last 30 days that didn't amount to .5" total, all in. Now I'm thinking it might have been a mistake to work lime and fertilizer into my soil last weekend.


We have seen this before....I am more concerned with the oaks stressing and dying next year..I can plant in the middle of the day during bow season.I have planted in Nov before....just have to change hunting the food plots till after the acorns are gone


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> It's bordering on ridiculous David. I've gotten two stray showers at my place in the last 30 days that didn't amount to .5" total, all in. Now I'm thinking it might have been a mistake to work lime and fertilizer into my soil last weekend.


I have a 275 gallon tote if you want to start watering.Only need 100 refills to put 1" on an acre.


----------



## elfiii

davidhelmly said:


> I don't think you hurt anything by working in your lime and fert last weekend, it'll just be quicker for you to plant when we do eventually get some rain. I'm going to wait until we get a couple inches of rain before I plant and hopefully with rain in the forecast too... ok I know I'm getting a little crazy now...



I'm thinking I'm probably OK, especially since I just checked NOAA and they say it's never going to rain ever again in Georgia. At least not until past next Thursday.


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> I have a 275 gallon tote if you want to start watering.Only need 100 refills to put 1" on an acre.



I got one too Crakajak but I used half of it last weekend spraying and cleaning up equipment.


----------



## SRShunter

Texas needs to share some of their rain?


----------



## Nitram4891

Something is going to have to change because it’s dry for the rest of the month on the GFS model.


----------



## fishingtiger

no real rain forecasted in Washington County for next 14 days. May just invest in a couple new feeders instead


----------



## NorthGaAire

No rain in North Hall/Habersham in the last 24 days......
Looked like it could on Wednesday all day, but not a drop.


----------



## SRShunter

I knew when I bought every seed in the book I would jinx us all???sorry fellas


----------



## rattlesnake1

still no rain in Tattnall , not planting yet.


----------



## SRShunter

I'm holding myself.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Chin up guys, it'll rain sooner or later. They still eating my peas, sawtooths,and crab apples. I typically plant oats near the end of October any way so I aint sweatin it just yet


----------



## rattlesnake1

It’s so dry in Tattnall county the catfish have ticks on them!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Planted today in South Georgia.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Not planting yet, it's dry as a bone. Did spread fert and lime and turn in. I can't breathe now and all you could see were whites of my eyes and teeth. Gonna walk the creek bottom tomorrow and see if there is any moisture down there.


----------



## SRShunter

If south Georgia is anything like upper Florida yall have been getting some rain. Barnwell sc blew away, looked something between a tumble weed and a dust **** twister


----------



## Buford_Dawg

We are waiting until cooler temps and some rain is forecasted.  Based on extended forecast, it may be ML season before we do it.  We discussed it in camp yesterday.  It is ridiculous how dry it is at my clubs right now in OC.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

I had to plant as this was the only opportunity to us the tractor. Ive put seeds in dry ground and had rain come three weeks later. And they came up beautiful.


----------



## elfiii

No rain in sight and high 90's all through next week. This is just stupid.


----------



## davidhelmly

elfiii said:


> No rain in sight and high 90's all through next week. This is just stupid.


----------



## Canuck5

I know I have seen it this dry before, but I don't think I have ever seen it this "hot & dry", this time of year.


----------



## Triple C

I recall it being this dry in 2016 but nothing even near the high temps we've had and continue to have.  It's depressing.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Our dirt is so dry if we spread seed it would add moisture to the soil.


----------



## SRShunter

Longhorn 16 said:


> Our dirt is so dry if we spread seed it would add moisture to the soil.


Oh my! I know its freaking terrible. This has to end soon. And I was so excited about all the seed I bought this year


----------



## Canuck5

Write this down .... "It will rain!"   I just don't know when, but I know I'm right!


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

Prob wont be able to hold your breath that long before we see rain I am betting - have no interest iin bowhunting until something changes - I bowhunt all year so a few weeks will not be that bad, but getting the itch to go...


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> I recall it being this dry in 2016 but nothing even near the high temps we've had and continue to have.  It's depressing.



Normally I would start putting seed in the ground around now but there is zero chance of that this year. My red clay is like dust. There is no rain in sight and my soil moisture has to be a negative number.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Funny when you think about it.  I have 4 food plots that were disked 3 weeks ago. I am still waiting for the rain to plant.  Went over yesterday and noticed weeds were coming up real good.  Don't weeds need moisture.  Must not.


----------



## Deernut3

Evening news out of Augusta, weatherman says no rain in sight for the next 14 or so days. It will also be in the mid 90's so no planting for me for a while.


----------



## deerbuster

I'm sitting on G waiting on O. I haven't turned the soil in our plots since May and I  don't have any moisture in the top 4" of soil. I've got everything sprayed and killed, I'm getting the itch bad right now.


----------



## SRShunter

I figured I would plant as soon as my brother straightens up. Oh btw my brother is a hunchback ? just a little humor. C'mon rain!!!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Tilled two 1/4 plots this weekend, just added fert and lime. Dug 8 inches down, no moisture in sight.  First pass was like trying to break concrete. Seeds will sit in the shed a lil longer I guess. I wouldn't need but like 10000 gallons of water to make for a inch of rain lol


----------



## humdandy

I'll wait until we have some moisture in the soil.  Bone dry here....I may end up planting late October....who knows.......really don't feel like wasting $1000 for plots......


----------



## releehweoj

Deernut3 said:


> Evening news out of Augusta, weatherman says no rain in sight for the next 14 or so days. It will also be in the mid 90's so no planting for me for a while.



This.  5 - 55 gal drums of wheat and oats and 2 bags of turnips and rape.  Not going to waste that much seed and have it cook on the ground, blow away or be eaten by birds and turkeys.  Praying for rain...


----------



## elfiii

There is no such thing as soil moisture anymore. Even the weeds I didn't kill are surrendering and turning their heels up. My plots I turned 4 weeks ago make the Sahara look like a lush oasis. I'm not even going to waste my time hunting this weekend. 95 degrees at the end of September is stupid hot.


----------



## Canuck5




----------



## kmckinnie

I walked to my plot. Planted a summer mix. Have not been there in over a month. I have the best crop of sand spurs about 4’ tall. Never seen any like this here. All I can figure is it was in what ever I put out. It’s only in my plot. No where else. It’s so y’all I could cut the top seed spur stalls and put in a bag ? 

:beware of what u plant: ;-(


----------



## kmckinnie

It’s dry


----------



## XIronheadX

I planted rebel fescue in the back yard 2 weeks ago. Because I'm usually too late before the cool weather and leaves land on it. I've watered it 3 times a day to keep it damp. Most of it still won't germinate because the soil temp is too high. Only in the shaded areas. I guess food plots will get planted on the good Lords time.

40% Saturday now, then 5 more days of mid 90's. Don't think that's gonna do it.


----------



## SRShunter

Hoping things start changing like getting some rain. I'm putting seed in the ground come the 8th of October rain or shine. If it doesn't rain it can sit in the ground til it does. But man I hope the rain is on the way!


----------



## Milkman

kmckinnie said:


> It’s dryView attachment 984212View attachment 984213



Beautiful Southern California NOT. 

Eyes on the road trucker !!!!


----------



## humdandy

deers2ward said:


> Smart man.
> 
> Too many people plant when they want to plant, and not when mother nature tells them to.



More like common sense than smart.........

I've seen many people plant in Sept. only to wonder what happened to their plots......always plant winter plots the first of Oct. in Screven Co.....been doing that for 25 years..


----------



## Milkman

God is laughing at us deer hunters and our plans. 

But I will say this.  I start toting a long gun come October 12th. Seed will be in the ground before then or not at all.


----------



## sghoghunter

Were putting ours in oct 5th whether it's raining or not. Planting here at the house this weekend and hopefully I've got enough hose to water it out the pond


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> View attachment 984208



Mine doesn't have the cracks because I turned it into dust.


----------



## Canuck5

LOL, I may make some dust this weekend too.


----------



## OleRed15

Welcome to 2016 all over again everybody!  This is getting depressing and fast. 
Got all my fertilizer spread and disked in last weekend so when rain does come I have less to do when it’s crunch time. But $800 dollars worth of seed just sitting in the shed waiting.


----------



## kmckinnie

I did some yesterday


----------



## XIronheadX

I kind of miss my Farmlogs alerts that there's rain on the field. Can't remember the last one.


----------



## OleRed15

deers2ward said:


> I cant imagine trying to disk right now. My ground is hard as a rock. Would be like trying to disc a parking lot.


Disked mine in May to apply lime and kept it disked and sprayed for the last 4 months. So no concrete here but good lord it was a dust storm last weekend disking in fertilizer


----------



## SRShunter

Looking better temperature's and rain. Regardless its going in the dirt oct 8


----------



## Browning Slayer

kmckinnie said:


> I did some yesterday View attachment 984302




And ^that's^ why I'm not planting! That's just a waste of fuel..


----------



## Semi-Pro

how far can you run a water hose off a well? 300yds?


----------



## Semi-Pro

Took me a while to get that disked up


----------



## HuntingFool

I have always planted mine the first couple of weeks in September and done well. I planted mine on Sept 7th because the forecast showed rain for the following 2 weeks. Problem is these hurricanes that normally bring us moisture have turned so we have not had any since other than a stray shower. My plots came up because the dew was still heavy. Now I just need rain before they burn up. You can do all the planning you want by looking at the forecast but it is still guess work. You could wait till whatever month you want to but it is still a guessing game of if you will get rain but at least the temps would be cooler. No rain is one thing but we usually don't have 95 degrees everyday for the month of September either. Weather is unpredictable.


----------



## Buck Dropper

I am beginning to stress. Our property is 100% ag fields and planted pines, so no acorns, and once the crops are gathered, food plots are the main food to draw deer on our property. They got all the peanuts out of the fields this week and most likely will not be planting any kind of cover crop for the winter. So I guess we will have pine needles & dirt fields this year if we don't get any rain lol. Might be time to start budgeting for feeding corn all winter.


----------



## kmckinnie

Browning Slayer said:


> And ^that's^ why I'm not planting! That's just a waste of fuel..


I just broke it up some to kill weeds and to drink beer ?!


----------



## XIronheadX

Think I'm gonna build a feeder, pour the wheat seed in it, stick a 5 gallon bucket of water beside it. And quit looking at weather chances. 30% today and 40 tomorrow disappeared before I woke up good this morning.


----------



## sghoghunter

My brother took the tractor to the club this morning and saw a good sign that we may be fine with planting next weekend


----------



## Mackie889

sghoghunter said:


> My brother took the tractor to the club this morning and saw a good sign that we may be fine with planting next weekend



Good deal ... hope my farm gets some rain soon. I was going to plant this week, but have decided to wait another week. I’m praying for rain. Good luck w/ your planting, hope it goes well!


----------



## Canuck5

30 hours on the tractor and or 4 wheeler in this 99 degree heat.  10 litres of water and a 12 pack later, I worked up some ground and planted some of my cheap seeds like turnips and radish, cutlipacking before and after.  Those seeds will sit there till we do get some rain and then I will broadcast wheat over top, when rain is in the picture.

Then I broadcast a 1/2 rate of white clover seed, over my clover plots and then cultipacked them.  You can see in the picture below it probably didn't do much but at least I tried to get the seed down to the soil.

No real chance of any significant rainfall over the next 10 days, but at least it's going to cool off a little.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

It'll rain the week of the expo


----------



## Canuck5

Alright!!!!!!!  It's as good of a guess as our weather people!!!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> 30 hours on the tractor and or 4 wheeler in this 99 degree heat.  10 litres of water and a 12 pack later, I worked up some ground and planted some of my cheap seeds like turnips and radish, cutlipacking before and after.  Those seeds will sit there till we do get some rain and then I will broadcast wheat over top, when rain is in the picture.
> 
> Then I broadcast a 1/2 rate of white clover seed, over my clover plots and then cultipacked them.  You can see in the picture below it probably didn't do much but at least I tried to get the seed down to the soil.
> 
> No real chance of any significant rainfall over the next 10 days, but at least it's going to cool off a little.
> 
> View attachment 984910



I'm going to plant this weekend come Hades or high water. I don't expect either but I'm guessing rain can't be far off with the temps starting to moderate.


----------



## rstallings1979

elfiii said:


> I'm going to plant this weekend come Hades or high water. I don't expect either but I'm guessing rain can't be far off with the temps starting to moderate.



I am with you.  I spread the lime this past weekend so I will follow up with the seed and fertilizer on Saturday.  A few 40% chances are on the radar for next week at the farm.  

Its kind of crazy that I am in the insurance business and have been praying for a Hurricane or Depression.  Although I have been specific with my prayers by asking for a Category 1 or less to roll our way.


----------



## elfiii

rstallings1979 said:


> I am with you.  I spread the lime this past weekend so I will follow up with the seed and fertilizer on Saturday.  A few 40% chances are on the radar for next week at the farm.
> 
> Its kind of crazy that I am in the insurance business and have been praying for a Hurricane or Depression.  Although I have been specific with my prayers by asking for a Category 1 or less to roll our way.



I would settle for a 2 hour soaker that dropped an inch of water.


----------



## PopPop

elfiii said:


> I would settle for a 2 hour soaker that dropped an inch of water.



We got at least 2 inches here on Saturday evening, none at the farm, guessing you didn’t get that either.
So dry at the farm, I am afraid to bush hog, certainly can’t break any ground.


----------



## BuckNasty83

I think we've gotten rain twice this month.  Forecast predicting rain on Sunday. Guess I'll jump if it holds true,  but October is historically dryer.  I'm worried I'll plant with this rain and it'll germinate and dye off before it rains again


----------



## Longbeard16

We have 5 acres of powerline and 2 acres of smaller plots that are ready to be planted. If the forecast does not change much we will be putting down fertilizer, Fusion and oats starting Sat morning. Hope we get some rain!


----------



## sghoghunter

I planted here at my house this past weekend and started pumping water on it as soon as I got done. We're doing the ones at the club the weekend whether it's raining or not.


----------



## elfiii

PopPop said:


> We got at least 2 inches here on Saturday evening, none at the farm, guessing you didn’t get that either.
> So dry at the farm, I am afraid to bush hog, certainly can’t break any ground.



Farmlogs says I got rain on some of mine but I am doubtful as to the amounts they say I got.


----------



## Longhorn 16

elfiii said:


> Farmlogs says I got rain on some of mine but I am doubtful as to the amounts they say I got.



We got a good rain south of 109 in Meriwether on Saturday. 

I am planting this Friday and hope the rain forecast is correct!


----------



## Milkman

rstallings1979 said:


> I am with you.  I spread the lime this past weekend so I will follow up with the seed and fertilizer on Saturday.  A few 40% chances are on the radar for next week at the farm.
> 
> Its kind of crazy that I am in the insurance business and have been praying for a Hurricane or Depression.  Although I have been specific with my prayers by asking for a Category 1 or less to roll our way.



You are seriously PRAYING for a hurricane???


----------



## humdandy

Got .28 in. yesterday............I'm gonna plant today!  Wooohooo


----------



## rstallings1979

Milkman said:


> You are seriously PRAYING for a hurricane???


Ha...A specific type of hurricane.  The kind with 25 to 30 mph gusts and about 4 - 6 inches of rain once it makes landfall.


----------



## davidhelmly

I've got my clover and brassica seed and I called the feed store yesterday so he could get my cereal grain, just in case it ever rains...


----------



## antharper

elfiii said:


> Farmlogs says I got rain on some of mine but I am doubtful as to the amounts they say I got.


Elfiii, I was a couple miles from your place Saturday shooting dove and had a nice storm come up in your direction , we only got a sprinkle , maybe u got it !


----------



## shdw633

No I haven't planted yet and I want to thank all those on the board who indicated that planting at the beginning of September was a bad idea!!  You all were right and have saved me from having to plant twice now.  I am hoping to see a better forecast towards this weekend in the hopes of planting then, if not I will try again muzzleloader weekend.


----------



## humdandy

shdw633 said:


> No I haven't planted yet and I want to thank all those on the board who indicated that planting at the beginning of September was a bad idea!!  You all were right and have saved me from having to plant twice now.  I am hoping to see a better forecast towards this weekend in the hopes of planting then, if not I will try again muzzleloader weekend.



I planted once in Sept.  We had a nice cold spell and I thought it would be a good idea.......WRONG!  Never again!  I will always wait until Oct....first few weekends in Oct are usually a safe bet.


----------



## kmckinnie

Me no plant til after a rain with a rain on the way.


----------



## kmckinnie

Some have said I got a rain should of planted. 
Get a pair of post hole diggers. Dig a hole in the middle of that field. 
How deep to dry dirt ?

SWGA is dry. ?


----------



## kmckinnie

I hope the rain comes and soon !


----------



## elfiii

antharper said:


> Elfiii, I was a couple miles from your place Saturday shooting dove and had a nice storm come up in your direction , we only got a sprinkle , maybe u got it !



Thanks ant. Farmlogs say I got .53". NOAA says Saturday is 20% chance , Sunday is 20% Monday is 40% and Tuesday is 30% and 77 degrees. I'm putting seed in the dirt this weekend!


----------



## Canuck5

For me, there looks like enough rain in the forecast to maybe settle some dust .... maybe.


----------



## humdandy

Oh it did more than settle the dust!  The soil was good and moist yesterday when I harrowed.  I ran out of time to plant.........will do so today.......however I will need some rain in the next 10 to 14 days......winter seed is pretty hardy and should be ok.


----------



## Core Lokt

Like KM I won't plant until a get a rain with more after it. Don't need my seed to germ and then no rain and burn up. Seen too many people have this happen to.


----------



## kmckinnie

Core Lokt said:


> Like KM I won't plant until a get a rain with more after it. Don't need my seed to germ and then no rain and burn up. Seen too many people have this happen to.


Every time u harrow it. It drys more. That is a quick drying way. 
If I was going to plant like above and had a little rain on it. I would of broad casted seed 1st. Then turned over. Less drying  that way. 

The more u harrow with dry weather the faster it drys. There had better be more rain coming. 

It’s all a  Gamble ! I just like better odds. 

Good luck to all planting. 

I haven’t had a drop !


----------



## elfiii

deers2ward said:


> Thanks for the mention of farmlogs. I signed up because of your post. Seems alot easier than trying to keep an eye on the radar



Thank David Helmly. He turned me on to it!


----------



## Kdog

We are trying to plow this week, and depending on how the dirt turns, I will plant this weekend, or next.  So far it is not looking good.  We have had .2 inches in the last 8 weeks, so I don't expect to plant until next weekend, or the weekend after.


----------



## Semi-Pro

We planted today


----------



## Lilly001

Planting in the AM.
Disced today and it was not as dry as I expected.


----------



## baddave

Kdog said:


> We are trying to plow this week, and depending on how the dirt turns, I will plant this weekend, or next.  So far it is not looking good.  We have had .2 inches in the last 8 weeks, so I don't expect to plant until next weekend, or the weekend after.


you ain't got to brag just cause you've had a lot of rain


----------



## Longbeard16

Decisions decisions. The rain forecast does not look near as good as it did a couple of days ago for next week. We will wait until Friday to make a decision but it's not looking good. Need a big front(with good rain) or a tropical storm of some kind with no wind.


----------



## Milkman

We planted some on 9/21. Some on 9/28 and are planting the last this Friday.
 Time to ?


----------



## SRShunter

Let me know if you find one of those tropical storms with no wind? I have waited way longer than I thought I would and am very proud of myself. Take it to the bank October 8th Good Lord willing and the creeks don't rise(which I don't think that will happen) I'm planting and with PRIDE!!!!


----------



## SRShunter

Milkman said:


> We planted some on 9/21. Some on 9/28 and are planting the last this Friday.
> Time to ?


How are the 9/21 & 9/28s doing milkman


----------



## SRShunter

They need to cross some foodplot seed with some weed seed and we can plant anytime ? xsoybeanjohnsongrass hybrid


----------



## Milkman

SRShunter said:


> How are the 9/21 & 9/28s doing milkman



Edit to say the three plantings are in 3 different counties. 

I haven’t seen either but they are sure to have done nothing since they were quite dry at planting and nothing has fallen on them. The spot we are planting this weekend got two small showers in the past two weeks per FarmLogs.

I will be retiring come May so this being forced to do my deer farming on the weekend will change somewhat. Not a total transformation since my helpers will still be working and schooling.


----------



## OleRed15

10 day forecast isn’t looking great. Was looking promising until today and it went down the toilet quick. Guess I’ll wait till rain looks more promising


----------



## 86ccord

We planted this past weekend. Here we go!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Milkman said:


> You are seriously PRAYING for a hurricane???


Maybe just a tropical storm...


----------



## kmckinnie

I just looked at a few of our fields
They powder dry. Say chance of rain 1st of week.


----------



## antharper

Gonna be a good year for the corn store


----------



## ucfireman

I was going to today and decided to wait. Rain looks not too promising. I bet the temps go back up, maybe not 90s but mid 80s


----------



## baddave

biggest problem i'm worried about is crows, turkeys, squirrels , tweety birds.. they all sure wish i'd go ahead and plant my wheat.. naw , better wait . i disced mine a few weeks ago and it is still fairly soft . i'd really like to have one rain for plowing and planting , and another for good quick germination..hopefully mid october.. i'm sittin on ready


----------



## Milkman

What do y’all think?  Looks like This dry weather is really getting to my plot.


----------



## elfiii

baddave said:


> you ain't got to brag just cause you've had a lot of rain


----------



## kmckinnie

Think I’m going to plant. Got to. Hunting rifle is not far off. 
Just a few ago.


----------



## OleRed15

Welp, looks like no foodplots for opening day of rifle or maybe even all of October. Every drop of rain that was scheduled for the next 10 days just disappeared within the hour. Oh well guess I’ll hunt water holes and corn piles until I can get my 7 plots planted.


----------



## mguthrie

I'm planting mine on the 12th. The club planted 5-6 weeks ago. Worst case scenario. It rained good several times the first 10 days. Everything came up good. It's all dead now. I tried to tell them but they wouldn't listen


----------



## kmckinnie

mguthrie said:


> I'm planting mine on the 12th. The club planted 5-6 weeks ago. Worst case scenario. It rained good several times the first 10 days. Everything came up good. It's all dead now. I tried to tell them but they wouldn't listen


It happens. Mother Nature at its best. 
Most years it works just fine.


----------



## SRShunter

A little rain now has to last longer in the ground now vs a month ago with the cooler temps in the forecast. It's now or never for me. I'm planting Sunday and Monday come heck or high water. I'm excited rain or no rain I feel it will turn out with medium results if not better. Think I'm gonna cut my seed rate in half though and just overseed the rest on top when it's a better chance for rain/ or while its raining. Been a while since I was rained on...heck it sounds like fun! I think the guys drilling will definitely have better results. But you gotta go with what you brought to the party sometimes so discing is what it will be. I am trying a couple spots in the throw and mow method. I'll try to remember to post some pics. Tractor time and beer time does distract me at times though


----------



## Stumpsitter

I've had my plots ready to plant for 6 weeks now. Rain chance has all but gone away. I'm put out fertilizer saturday and seed next weekend. Dont want to be working when gun season comes in. Been working all summer on the place. Would like to start relaxing a little.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Today is the day! One more round with the harrows, spread the large seed, drag to cover, spread  small seed, cultipack and pray for the best!


----------



## sghoghunter

Today is our day too. We hoping we can get deep enough to get in some moist dirt since it came a small shower last week


----------



## Buck Dropper

40% tomorrow, 55% on Tuesday, and then maybe one or two days for the next 2-3 weeks that show any decent chance at a rain. Kind of worried that if we plant tomorrow, we'll get enough for good germination and then it die a few weeks later. Don't know what else to do though except give it a shot. Can't wait until mid-November.


----------



## Lilly001

Well, I got most of it done planted. Then the truck broke.
Fixed now.
Might finish up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What do y’all think?  Looks like This dry weather is really getting to my plot.
> View attachment 985350



Now that I think about it maybe this pic is from March.


----------



## Canuck5

Milkman said:


> Now that I think about it maybe this pic is from March.



You had me hook, line and sinker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Canuck5 said:


> You had me hook, line and sinker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It really looks more like this one I have been working on today.


----------



## specialk

we're planting cactus and tumbleweeds this year.....hopefully deer will learn to like it.....


----------



## 4HAND

Got seed (3 way blend- wheat,oats, rye, soybeans & purple top turnips) & fertilizer.
Planning to plant tomorrow morning if able. I've had a gout flare up.


----------



## aaron batson

Planted all of mine in Hancock today - need some rain now


----------



## Longhorn 16

One of thirty. This is prior to dragging. Good day and tons of progress!


----------



## Lilly001

Finished up today.
Now I just need rain.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Finished today and actually had a nice rain in Meriwether.


----------



## Washtub

No rain for us in Meriwether(SW of Greenville) today. Chance of rain keeps going down now also. Shows only 30% Monday and nothing on a Tuesday now.


----------



## sghoghunter

Well we put 8hrs on the tractor today and got 14 plots planted so maybe we can get a lil moisture


----------



## FOLES55

Longhorn 16 said:


> Finished today and actually had a nice rain in Meriwether.


Where at?


----------



## Longhorn 16

FOLES55 said:


> Where at?



109 at Dallas mill.


----------



## SRShunter

I get off of work in 30minutes. Graveyard stinks, but pays the Bill's. To the house quick shower throw some stuff in the truck and on the road by 0730. Around lunch I will arrive at my destination. By 1300 the disc will be in the dirt and the seed and fertilizer soon to follow. I'm pumped c'mon RAIN!


----------



## davidhelmly

SRShunter said:


> I get off of work in 30minutes. Graveyard stinks, but pays the Bill's. To the house quick shower throw some stuff in the truck and on the road by 0730. Around lunch I will arrive at my destination. By 1300 the disc will be in the dirt and the seed and fertilizer soon to follow. I'm pumped c'mon RAIN!


Good luck SRS, they’ve taken all of the rain out of our 10 day forecast so we will keep waiting.


----------



## Canuck5

Sadly I don't have any moisture in the top 6" of soil, so 1" of rain for a new planting might be worthless, but 1" of rain for my perennial clover will help out a lot.  It's just waiting for some, however there is none in the 10 day forecast.  On one of the AG shows this morning, it appears we might have a chance of good rain the last week in October and first week in November ....... we'll see


----------



## Milkman

Even sadder are the farmers who’s living depends on the weather.


----------



## Canuck5

That is a fact!


----------



## SRShunter

We planted yesterday. We just planted our wheat rye grain Australian winter pea and oat mix. Its dry as we all know, but some spots had some decent moisture in the soil. Going to wait and overseed my clovers in a week or two. Glad the major stuff is over though. We worked from about noon til almost dark


----------



## humdandy

Zero rain this past weekend.  None predicted for next 10 days.  Epic drought in parts of Screven Co.


----------



## elfiii

I hunted Saturday morning and hopped up on the tractor around 11 and went nonstop to almost dark. I got everything planted and I looked like an indian from all the Georgia red clay dust that stuck to me. One of my clover plots is completely shot out. I top dressed it with some Balansa clover but I have zero expectations. I believed what Joanne said Friday - 40% chance on Sunday, 60% chance on Monday, 40% chance on Tuesday with a total of .8" by Tuesday. Today she totally backtracked. Maybe .3" by tomorrow. I'm going to sue Fox 5 for fraud in the inducement to plant food plots.


----------



## Milkman

This little 1/6 acre plot is a hot spot located at a convergence of 6 year old planted pines, mature hardwoods and swamp bottom. As said many times above. Needs rain.


----------



## Buck Dropper

Forecast called for 55% on Saturday, 40% Sunday & 60% Tuesday. I went ahead and planted. Unfortunately, we didn’t get any rain on Saturday or Sunday. Hoping & praying for some today or tomorrow! 

Thank you to @Canuck5 for the seed recommendation.


----------



## No peekin

We planted ours in Wilcox county last weekend but rain is not in our near future,but dirt is bone dry so hope it will come in at some point.


----------



## Washtub

Fingers crossed this stays true!!??


----------



## elfiii

Washtub said:


> View attachment 985936
> 
> Fingers crossed this stays true!!??



It sure would be good if you would split that with me 50/50. I'm only 16 miles SW of you.


----------



## Milkman

Rain report 

My son and I planted plots at our hunting spots in Jackson, Taliaferro, and Putnam counties recently. 

Per FarmLogs all locations got some rain from yesterday’s storms. Thank you Lord !!!


----------



## ucfireman

I put a mix of oats and wheat on my little plot. Going to put Durana clover next week on it and then seed my pasture with White Crimson clover. We will see if it ever rains.


----------



## Canuck5

Well, I'm hoping for some moisture in the ground on the 14th, 15th and 16th, then I am going to finish whatever I'm going to do on the 17th, 18th and 19th and then hope for the best!  My plans are still in a state of flux, but I am going to finish by the end of next week (I think) one way or the other.


----------



## SRShunter

Canuck5 said:


> Well, I'm hoping for some moisture in the ground on the 14th, 15th and 16th, then I am going to finish whatever I'm going to do on the 17th, 18th and 19th and then hope for the best!  My plans are still in a state of flux, but I am going to finish by the end of next week (I think) one way or the other.
> 
> View attachment 986065


Best of luck to you Canuck. The rain is coming I can smell it?


----------



## davidhelmly

I’m with you Canuck, if we were to get a couple of inches on 14, 15 and 16 I would be there at daylight on 17, 18 and probably 19.


----------



## mallardsx2

WE planted a month ago. I hope the seed didnt burn up but I fear it probably did. Some of our plots grew a little other didnt. Its the risk we take every year.


----------



## Canuck5

Well, keep your fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## OleRed15

With enough rain in the forecast and cooler weather finally here Saturday will be the day for me to plant. While others are enjoying the muzzleloader opener, I’ll be covered in dust from head to toe. Gotta love it


----------



## kmckinnie

OleRed15 said:


> With enough rain in the forecast and cooler weather finally here Saturday will be the day for me to plant. While others are enjoying the muzzleloader opener, I’ll be covered in dust from head to toe. Gotta love it


I suggest a dust mask ?! I got some for the 1st time. Them things looked nasty when done.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Going down in the morning and replant with what seeds I have then turn it over to the lord! Glad I put corn feeder out in front of box! Timber investment company came in and made 2 nice size clearings for plots in preparation to sell! Maybe new owners have better luck


----------



## OleRed15

kmckinnie said:


> I suggest a dust mask ?! I got some for the 1st time. Them things looked nasty when done.


Respirator with dust filter is what I use when I get into dust planting or mowing. Guberment gives them to me for free myjob so why not.


----------



## kmckinnie

OleRed15 said:


> Respirator with dust filter is what I use when I get into dust planting or mowing. Guberment gives them to me for free myjob so why not.


We all need one of them.


----------



## Milkman

kmckinnie said:


> We all need one of them.


yes one to each who reads this food plot forum


----------



## elfiii

kmckinnie said:


> I suggest a dust mask ?! I got some for the 1st time. Them things looked nasty when done.



Yep. You don't realize how much dust you are breathing in until you wear one of those things. Mine was red clay red last Saturday when I finished.


----------



## davidhelmly

I am REALLY hoping this comes to be!!!


----------



## marcel ledbetter

David if that forecast holds true. When would you plant? Before or after rain?


----------



## Ihunt

If you don’t have a dust mask take a towel, wet it, and tie it around your face. Imo, works a lot better than a dust mask.

And can be reused!


----------



## SRShunter

I truly believe we gonna get some with this forecast


----------



## davidhelmly

marcel ledbetter said:


> David if that forecast holds true. When would you plant? Before or after rain?


Marcel, I’m using a drill and planting into unplowed dirt so I will plant after the rain, I need the moisture in the soil to soften it up. If it rains Mon, Tue and Wed I will be planting Thur and Fri.


----------



## sorrydog

Been delayed here in south Georgia.  Hope to get some rain from this current forecast. I might even disk in a rain suit if needed but need it to soften up the ground.  Tried yesterday but its just to hard to make a dent in the ground.


----------



## elfiii

It's raining in SE Troup! 

Fox5 calls for 3+" by Wednesday evening!


----------



## Buckfever

Planted almost all of mine today (1 small plot left). Surprisingly there was moisture in some of the plots, and not surprised by lack of moisture in the rest. Praying for rain now! Hopefully the weather will cooperate with everyone this week and bring much needed rain.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Thanks for the response David. Makes sense with the equipment your using. I’m broadcasting mine so I’m going to plant tomorrow. Light rain in meriwether tonight so soil should be decent tomorrow.


----------



## triton63

elfiii said:


> It's raining in SE Troup!
> 
> Fox5 calls for 3+" by Wednesday evening!


You must be near me. I am on Mud Creek.  Finally getting some rain....seems like 2 months since any measurable rain here.


----------



## aaron batson

Huge thanks to God for the rains !!!


----------



## davidhelmly

marcel ledbetter said:


> Thanks for the response David. Makes sense with the equipment your using. I’m broadcasting mine so I’m going to plant tomorrow. Light rain in meriwether tonight so soil should be decent tomorrow.


You're welcome marcel, it sounds like you are right on track. Good luck!!


----------



## Canuck5

If Elfiii doesn't hog it all and sends a little farther SE, it might soften up my ground enough, to get my alfalfa planted.  I worked the ground once already, but only got 2-3" deep and I wanted to go deeper for the deep rooting alfalfa, so we'll see.

I'll be running the weed wiper over my perennial plots, which already had a 1/2 rate of more white clover broadcast over top and then I will broadcast some strips of wheat.

Turnips and Radish were broadcast the end of September, so with the rain this week, they should be coming to life.  I also have about 3 acres of "new" ground in our orchard, that had been limed, but is a little on the ruff side, will seed crimson and arrowleaf clover, there and any wheat that I have left over.

Strips of chicory where planted the end of September as well, so they should come to life soon, too.


----------



## shdw633

Well I finally got mine in Sunday afternoon after listening to all the advice on this boards and it rained last night!!  Latest I have ever put in foodplots and am anxious to see how it works out this season.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> If Elfiii doesn't hog it all and sends a little farther SE, it might soften up my ground enough, to get my alfalfa planted.



I was pushing it your way as hard as I could once it was done with me. Farmlogs says I got .3" I'll take it. More headed our way tomorrow and there is no way it will miss you. The question is how much we'll get.


----------



## Canuck5

You're a kind man, elfiii!  Farmlogs said that we got 1/4" and we may get 2" tomorrow, and some follow up rain next week!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> You're a kind man, elfiii!  Farmlogs said that we got 1/4" and we may get 2" tomorrow, and some follow up rain next week!



I saw that but I'm not buying the head fake. I'll wait until I see the liquid sunshine hitting the ground!


----------



## WishboneW

elfiii said:


> I saw that but I'm not buying the head fake. I'll wait until I see the liquid sunshine hitting the ground!



Had a light steady rain in Woodbury last night for about 2 hours or so. I believe it will be enough to soften the ground some


----------



## Triple C

Farmlogs show I received .12" of rain.  Not enough to undo the damage but I'll take it with more supposedly on the way.  We planted all our grains a week ago this past weekend and I planted a new clover plot this past weekend.  If we get the rain predicted tomorrow we should be off to the races.

On another note, my smart idea to plant daikon radish back in August backfired on me.  Looks like an almost total loss with the exception of our lower plot that still has radish hanging on.  The drought was one thing.  But the heat during all of September and first 10 days of October, IMO, is what caused the most damage.  Hoping some of the radish seed may not have germinated when we planted.  We'll see when I'm down the next time.


----------



## 86ccord

I went and checked out our food plots yesterday. Stuff is starting to come up and with this rain coming, we should be looking good!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

I'm praying that the rain forecast holds true for myself and everyone else. If it does, opening morning hunt will get cut short and seeds will go in the dirt. Luckily the deer are use to me being in there. They hear my truck and know it's feeding time. Hopefully I can get it wrapped up in short order and be back in the stand for the afternoon hunt. Other good thing is, picked up another 56 acre plot to hunt....for free...just take care and watch over the place like I do this one.


----------



## ucfireman

Had 0.3 yesterday. Put down some Durana and Turnips in my little plot I put oats and wheat in last week . No germination of those as of this morning. 
Also put 50lbs of White Crimson out in my pasture. We will see how that works out. It was not worked up just over seeded  the grass.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

RAIN!!! finally might have some green sprouts by next week.


----------



## Buck Dropper

I had some germination when I checked yesterday, and we got rain overnight. Not sure how much but hoping it is enough to get everything up and going.


----------



## nrh0011

Got one big plot in last weekend, hoping it's dry enough to get the last two in this weekend. Nice, slow and steady rain here. Just what we needed.


----------



## nrh0011

Got about 10 acres of drilled oats that have been in the ground almost 3.5 weeks, hope to see some germination by this weekend.


----------



## elfiii

I doubt I'll have anything green popping up out of the mud this weekend but this is doing my clover a world of good. Prolly have stuff growing next weekend.


----------



## oochee hunter

My how  things change, weather man shows another soaker headed to the southeast Sat.  Drought to mud in less than a week.  Better get planted friday if you can.  I am at 2 in. now with rain forcast all night.


----------



## SRShunter

Guess deer hunting and the weather have a lot in common? They can both change in just a minute.


----------



## OleRed15

2 inches of rain so far since Sunday night and counting. Glad my time, money and effort wasnt wasted planting on mid September like I had wanted to. Hope everyone is getting plenty of rain across the state.


----------



## Canuck5

I'm stopping my hand wringing!!!!  Tomorrow will be the day!  It'll be a mixture of just broadcasting wheat seed over some clover plots, planting some alfalfa, and establishing a crimson, arrowleaf and ladino"meadow", in our orchard.  That ground still has a few stumps in it, but has been limed in the spring.


----------



## davidhelmly

Canuck5 said:


> I'm stopping my hand wringing!!!!  Tomorrow will be the day!  It'll be a mixture of just broadcasting wheat seed over some clover plots, planting some alfalfa, and establishing a crimson, arrowleaf and ladino"meadow", in our orchard.  That ground still has a few stumps in it, but has been limed in the spring.


Good for you Canuck! We only got about 6/10" of rain but with rain in the near forecast again soon I am going to do the same. I've got my seeder hooked to my tractor and already calibrated, I will be on if shortly after daylight tomorrow.
I will also be planting wheat along with a mixture of alice clover, balansa clover, purple top turnips and groundhog radish.


----------



## Canuck5

FarmLogs said that I got 1.2" ....... Already had broadcast turnips, radishes, overseeded clover and planted free soybeans last month, so I am sure they will come to life with this rain.


----------



## davidhelmly

Canuck5 said:


> FarmLogs said that I got 1.2" ....... Already had broadcast turnips, radishes, overseeded clover and planted free soybeans last month, so I am sure they will come to life with this rain.


Heck yeah you should be in good shape!


----------



## Gaswamp

4 1/2 inches in my rain guage...Cordele


----------



## Canuck5

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

davidhelmly said:


> Heck yeah you should be in good shape!



I don't think I will be making any dust, but I think it's probably a good start with more needed.


----------



## Canuck5

Any ground I work up and seed, I will pack, pack pack ...... to hold in whatever moisture I've been given.  I won't work up the ground and let it "sit", but get the seed in the ground and then pack right away.


----------



## davidhelmly

Canuck5 said:


> Any ground I work up and seed, I will pack, pack pack ...... to hold in whatever moisture I've been given.  I won't work up the ground and let it "sit", but get the seed in the ground and then pack right away.


Packing should definitely help you. About 90% of what I am planting tomorrow is going into growing plots and I am going to disturb it as little as possible to get the seed in there and then the cultipacker will push everything down and pack. I am hoping that since I haven't turned any dirt and all of it has cover on it that there will be a decent amount of moisture in the soil.


----------



## Canuck5

You'll be conserving moisture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Planted Monday, have gotten a little over 2 inches since yesterday, thank the Good LORD ABOVE! 

Looks like its going dry out and cool of the next few days and then decent rain chances coming back Sunday/monday/tuesday.


----------



## Core Lokt

Got some good rain and more coming Sun-Tues. Going to plant Friday. It's getting too close for the soil temps to start dropping.


----------



## Milkman

I track 4 places with FarmLogs. 2 in Jackson Co. , 1 in Taliaferro , and one in Putnam. They say it rained between .34 and .41 inches at the 4 places. The bulk of the heavy rain missed the piedmont.


----------



## Buck Dropper

Our farm got 1.7 inches in the past 48 hours. I planted a plot on 10/5 and it had some germination already. I think this rain will save it and be good to go. I will probably try to get in the rest of our plots on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## OleRed15

Gaswamp said:


> 4 1/2 inches in my rain guage...Cordele


I’m at 3 inches on my rain gauge in Unadilla. Good slow soaking rain was just what the doctor ordered. Already getting germination as of this morning on all 8 plots I planted.


----------



## kmckinnie

Seed that spilled in the back of my truck popping open.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> FarmLogs said that I got 1.2" ....... Already had broadcast turnips, radishes, overseeded clover and planted free soybeans last month, so I am sure they will come to life with this rain.



They say I got .9". You must have gotten the big red blob that just missed me to the south.


----------



## Canuck5

LOL!!!  I sure hope it's accurate, for when I get down there in the morning.  Jeeps loaded and ready to roll!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> LOL!!!  I sure hope it's accurate, for when I get down there in the morning.  Jeeps loaded and ready to roll!



Me too and I'm right behind you. I gotta get a kitchen pass from the Kitchen SgtMaj first.


----------



## SRShunter

Heading up Friday morning myself. Hope to see some green in the foodplots then?


----------



## uturn

Looking to plant this weekend as well!!

Hope everyone got at least a hopeful shot of it, moved kinda quick don’t think we got much but there’s rumor of another chance 1st of the week!

Gonna get some in the ground and hope!


----------



## roscoe54

3 inch's in Dodge praise the Lord


----------



## ucfireman

I planted wheat and oats on Oct 9. Got 03 rain on 10-13 and 0.5 on 15/16. My wheat is up about 2-4 inches in places. Hopefully the Clovers will pop on up as it appears I don't have much in the way of acorns dropping.

Will wheat and oats hold up to grazing? Meaning will they keep growing new leaves like grass? I may plant some of my bottom in wheat and oats too, I bush hogged it today and may throw some on the ground, probably wont disc first.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I did a throw and grow plot with Pennington Supreme Fall Mix in a cleared bottom that the landowner mowed down for me. It is a sandy type soil that the tractor disturbed enough that I thought set up well for not plowing. We spread the seed on the 5th and I checked it yesterday. It is coming up great. I hit it with the rest of the seed in anticipation of this coming rain. Should be a great spot soon!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Got'er done this morning. Not too bad for a tiller and a four-wheeler with some chain link fence.


----------



## Washtub

Bullochcountyhunter said:


> Got'er done this morning. Not too bad for a tiller and a four-wheeler with some chain link fence.




Is that a food plot or the Atlanta Braves infield?  

That’s purty!!


----------



## mallardsx2

lol I was thinking the same thing. Wheres the mound?! lol


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Washtub said:


> Is that a food plot or the Atlanta Braves infield?
> 
> That’s purty!!





mallardsx2 said:


> lol I was thinking the same thing. Wheres the mound?! lol


Thanks y'all. Lots of blood,sweat and tears for a 1/2 acre food plot. It's a old log deck that for 4 years now I've been bringing new life too by hand. Hopefully it does good this year and hopefully next year will be the year I go to clover. Still bringing pH up or I would have done it this year.


----------



## mallardsx2

How many tons per acre of lime do you have on it so far?


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

mallardsx2 said:


> How many tons per acre of lime do you have on it so far?


I'm at 2200 pounds over 2 years now. Latest soil test was at 5.8. if my calculations are correct should be at 6.5 next year.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

Finally pulled the trigger and planted tonight. Was gonna do it tomorrow but it’s supposed to start raining here about 3 am and lasting all day.  Hoping the rain is long and steady and doesn’t wash my seed too far away. 

Many thanks to those who have offered expertise on these forums with respect to food plots. I’ve got two planted in a mix of oats, wheat, Abruzzi rye, crimson, and rape and three planted in clover with Abruzzi rye as a nurse crop. One of those is strictly imperial whitetail clover and the other two are a mix of IWC and durana and Yuchi over an existing plot of Yuchi and crimson that should mostly reseed. I’ve never planted the IWC or the durana so I’m expecting great things.


----------



## davidhelmly

Waking up to the sound of rain this morning after spending the last 2 days on a tractor sure was a welcome sound!!


----------



## DW40

I hunted this morning and was cranking the over-the-shoulder at lunch in a steady rain. Better late than never. 
My hands looked like raisins when I got done.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I track 4 places with FarmLogs. 2 in Jackson Co. , 1 in Taliaferro , and one in Putnam. They say it rained between .34 and .41 inches at the 4 places. The bulk of the heavy rain missed the piedmont.



All 4 tracts have gotten well over an inch so far today per FarmLogs.


----------



## Kdog

2.6 inches at our place.


----------



## davidhelmly

I was hoping for at least 1/2” yesterday but we finally got a good steady rain all day!!


----------



## ucfireman

1.8 by Chattahoochee state park.
2.6 for the week since Sunday.


----------



## Canuck5

Our rain gauge marked 1" of rain, from earlier in the week.  I planted Thursday and Friday and starting at 4 am on Saturday, till 4 am this morning, we got 1 1/2".  Tickled to death with it!  Some more rain in the forecast too.


----------



## grady white

Anyone know how much rain the Dooly/Pulaski county area got yesterday through last night ?


----------



## Dbender

Got 2.5 in unadilla and over 6 in cordele.  More rain to the south end of the county.


----------



## Longbeard16

grady white said:


> Anyone know how much rain the Dooly/Pulaski county area got yesterday through last night ?


Huge cloud last night over that area so I'm sure they got a good bit.


----------



## Core Lokt

Planted one place Friday, 25 plots. Planted another today 10 plots.  I'll plant the plot at the house for dad and my girls tomorrow.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Planted Friday into moist dirt, got several inches of rain yesterday. Already have some sprouting going on....


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Our rain gauge marked 1" of rain, from earlier in the week.  I planted Thursday and Friday and starting at 4 am on Saturday, till 4 am this morning, we got 1 1/2".  Tickled to death with it!  Some more rain in the forecast too.



We got 2.5" Saturday. On a side note Farmlogs reports a little on the low side. They said I got 1.9" but the rain gauge don't lie.

My plots are all just starting to poke their heads up above ground. Can't wait to see how my Balansa clover does. This rain followed by warm temps should have everything kicking into high gear.


----------



## Canuck5

We all wished this would've happened 30 days ago, but I am tickled with what's going on now!


----------



## Nitram4891

We planted on the 11th and on the 20th things started happening.  We have oats, wheat, crimson clover, chicory and peas in this one.


----------



## wtruax

5 1/2" in South Montgomery Co in the last week. 
Sunday had some really tiny plants popping up, mostly clover mixes.


----------



## Core Lokt

Core Lokt said:


> Planted one place Friday, 25 plots. Planted another today 10 plots.  I'll plant the plot at the house for dad and my girls tomorrow.



Got the plot at the house done yesterday and it rained all night!! More rain later in the week.


----------



## elfiii

Core Lokt said:


> Got the plot at the house done yesterday and it rained all night!! More rain later in the week.



That's a lot of food plots to plant!


----------



## fireman32

grady white said:


> Anyone know how much rain the Dooly/Pulaski county area got yesterday through last night ?


Close to 6 inches in Cordele and parts of Dooly, heard Byromville only got 2.5 inches.  The Coley gin flooded and part of Tyson’s chicken plant roof collapsed due to the rain.


----------



## Milkman

Same plot on October 4 and today.


----------



## Core Lokt

elfiii said:


> That's a lot of food plots to plant!



It is. first property  is 1k ac, second is 400 ac and 1 ac at the house plus my garden area. I actually enjoy tractor work. I can solve the world's problems in the seat of a tractor but nobody listens LOL.


----------



## Core Lokt

House plot ready for seed.


----------



## Core Lokt

House plot 6 days after planting


----------



## elfiii

Core Lokt said:


> I actually enjoy tractor work. I can solve the world's problems in the seat of a tractor but nobody listens LOL.



Me too. We need to hook up and take over the world.


----------



## Core Lokt




----------



## Core Lokt

Stand


----------



## Core Lokt

Garden area. Covered it in clover


----------



## elfiii

Core Lokt said:


> Stand
> 
> View attachment 988544



Excellent.


----------



## Milkman

Youins getting any rain now ??


----------

